# Die Polderfrage



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

ich hörte, dass man in den Poldern in Holland gut auf Hecht (C+R) fischen kann. Allerdings bin ich mit den Poldern nicht vertraut und weíß nicht wo es sie gibt.
Ich bin dieses Jahr im Sommer in Egmond aan Zee,
gibt es dort in der Nähe solche Polder o.ä. wo man vom Ufer aus gut angeln kann?

P.s. Weiß jemand ob man in der Nähe auch auf Zeebarsch fischen kann?


Vielen Dank

Gruss Petri Heil


----------



## Ein_Angler (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Polderfrage*

Kukst du hier! Alles blaue ist ein potentieler Hechtgraben.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Egmond...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

Jeder kleine Abflussgraben sei er noch so dünn kann mit Hechten gefüllt sein. Egal ob 1m breit einfach den Köder reinhauen wenn da was ist beisst es an. Leider sind im Sommer die meisten kleinen Polder mit Kraut gefüllt uns bleibt das Köderspektrum doch sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Polderfrage*

Danke schonmal...
wie verhält es sich denn mit den Papieren?
Muss ich noch welche auskaufen oder gibt es Sonderbestimmungen (z.B verbotene Köder)

Benutzt man dort im Sommer Jerkbaits und Softjerks oder ist das Krau nicht ganz zu hoch und man kann spinnerbaits benutzen?


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Polderfrage*

Hi,
guckst du hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Gruß Udo


----------

